# Looking for the supplier Dadinks for G scale accessories...



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Does anyone know the web address for the supplier Dadinks. I found them once and liked what they had, but now I can't find them to make an order. Does anyone have their web address?


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

yellow_cad said:


> Does anyone know the web address for the supplier Dadinks. I found them once and liked what they had, but now I can't find them to make an order. Does anyone have their web address?


it appears that www.dadinks.com has been shut down. There have been some bad reports about scam activity associated with the website when it was running. It is no doubt has simply changed domain names to something else. Handley Page Halifax kits


----------

